# A few pics of the Renegade Lifted



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Watch these in action on the Youtube Channel www.youtube.com/NOSatvs
Feel free to join the Group and share your rides - www.facebook.com/groups/NOSatvs


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Got it lookin pretty sick! :rockn:


----------



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Polaris425 said:


> Got it lookin pretty sick! :rockn:


Now we just need spring to show up. Or some deep snow will do.


----------



## beepin (Aug 28, 2014)

More aggressive looking toys on that stances.


----------



## MudNTires (Jun 5, 2015)

awesome looks :bigok:


----------

